# Seerose verkleinern



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

Hi @ all,

ich hab ja nur einen kleinen Mini Teich indem eine Seerose ihr Untun treibt. Bis jetzt war sie auch immer wunderschön und hatte die passende Größe für meinen Teich. Aber dieses Jahr ist sie so gewuchert, das sie fast den ganzen Teich einnimmt. :cry:  Kann ich die Seerose verkleinern und wenn ja, worauf muß ich achten  Warum ist sie überhaupt so gewuchert?   

2. Frage: Da ich in meinem Teich noch andere Pflanzen habe, die ich aber leider nich kenne, such ich nach einer Website, auf der größere Fotos mit beschreibungen zu den jeweiligen Pflanzen abgebildet sind. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt einem Anfänger weiterhelfen.

MfG
Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

hallo frank,

hier findest du bilder der meißten pflanzen - am besten im schop.

http://www.Nymphaion.de

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2004)

...und die Seerose einfach teilen. Wenn sie im Topf/Korb ist, diesen herausholen, die Seerose herausholen oder auch schneiden, sie mit was auch immer (Messer, Beil, Säge) teilen und neu einpflanzen. Wenn sie frei ausgesetzt ist, wird's schwieriger: Dann musst Du mit einem Instrument heran, mit dem Du die Folie nicht perforierst, das aber gut auch unter Wasser handhabbar ist. Nach meiner Erfahrung tut es am besten eine Eisensäge (  ). Die Gefahr, die Folie zu beschädigen, ist minimal. 

Tja, wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt ? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht: So früh wie möglich im Frühjahr (wenn Du Dir nicht sofort einen Herzinfarkt holst, wenn Du ins Wasser einsteigst). Das muss aber nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein - nur meine eigene Erfahrung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

Danke für eure Hilfe,

hmmm, ich wollte meine "_Rose_" eigentlich jetzt "bearbeiten". Nun schreibt StefanS, am besten sei es im Frühjahr. Sollte ich lieber warten, oder kann ich es trotzdem riskieren? Sie ist übrigens im Topf, sollte von daher also nicht so schwierig sein. Außerdem finde ich sollten Eisensägen lieber beim Eisen bleiben. 8) 

Danke auch noch mal an dich juergen-b, für die adresse. Werde da gleich mal reinstöbern.

Bis bald
Frank
 :teddy:


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Frank,

alles Seerosen in meinen Pfützen musste ich mir von Freunden aus den Teichen "borgen", als Werkzeug diente mir immer eine "Astschere"    ... hatte gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Frank,
du kannst die Seerose jetzt noch teilen, allerdings wirds dann mit dem neupflanzen höchste Zeit, denn Mitte August endet die Pflanzzeit für winterharte Seerosen... zumindestens ist da noch die Chance hoch, dass sie noch richtig wurzeln und den Winter überstehen können....


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Aug. 2004)

Hi,

hab' meine Seerose gestern "geteilt". War ganz schön brutal, so mit Fuchsschwanz. Sind mir fast die Tränen gekommen.  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

Aber jez isse wieder Formschön und hoffentlich stabil.   

Gruß aus NS
Frank


----------

